# How Many Streams at once?



## chashd (Nov 25, 2006)

Just got the Stream and so far so good. Looks great on the iPad. Just wondering if anyone knows how many simultaneous streams on different devices can be done at once. I have the first Premiere with only two tuners and am not sure if this makes a difference. Thanks for the help!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It can transcode up to 4 streams at once, but I believe only 3 per Tivo. (So for example one Premiere can provide 3 streams, and a second one could provide the 4th stream). If you have just one Premiere, then in your case it's 3.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Jim is right, however to be clear a Premiere can only stream 3 things at a time no matter the destination. So if you've got multiple TiVos stream to one another those count against the 3 as well.

Dan


----------

